# Harbor Bait and Tackle



## mn4 (Oct 14, 2020)

Is Harbor Bait and Tackle in Painesville still in business? Just saw something on the web that said it was closed. Hope that’s not true.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Their website and Facebook page don’t mention anything about closing. You could give them a call to find out, open at 0600.


----------



## Christinesmack (Oct 30, 2016)

I was there 2 weeks ago, they were open.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Don should still have his doors open I was out there on Thanksgiving weekend


----------



## mn4 (Oct 14, 2020)

Thanks for the responses guys. 

As a couple of you said, they are fortunately still open. I had a hard time believing they were closed given the location. For some reason, Apple Maps says they’re permanently closed. I wonder if it’s because they moved a couple years ago. Anyway when I got up there yesterday morning, I mentioned it to Don and he said someone else had just told him that a couple days before. Hopefully it doesn’t cost him any business from out of town guys like me. Thanks again for the responses. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Christinesmack (Oct 30, 2016)

Apple and Google Maps operate based on what the consumer reports to them. So it could have been a random Wednesday night at 9 that the shop was closed that may have been reported as an “hours” update and they decide to label it as permanently closed. He’s definitely still there and as helpful as always!


----------

